# Mounting Vee Box Spreader?



## cturrisi (Nov 10, 2005)

Just bought a new salt dogg stainless vee box spreader and the directions say to bolt the spreader to the frame of the truck. Is this what everyone does? I was thinking of making a stainless steel frame that would mount to the spreader and then mount to my gooseneck ball mount in the bed? What does everyone else do?

Thanks,


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I just use 4 straps.


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

Galvanized chain, turn buckles and shackles, One set in each corner.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

vinnys;1248097 said:


> Galvanized chain, turn buckles and shackles, One set in each corner.


Bingo! Thumbs Up


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey guys, Where on Long Island are you? I'm in Shirley. Push for Brookhaven Town. Sorry, don't want to hijack thread.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

There's a LI thread under weather discussions.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

vinnys;1248134 said:


> Hey guys, Where on Long Island are you? I'm in Shirley. Push for Brookhaven Town. Sorry, don't want to hijack thread.


Chain & turnbuckles better than straps

Sorry for the hi-jack: 
Get paid from Dec yet?


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

Nope!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

We dont have any Vbox's But with our liquid rigs we put a 3 Foot (across) piece of i thing decking or post wood in between the cab and the liquid rig.... then strap everything Front to back , Back to fron with 2" Ratchets each rated for more than 10,000 pounds!


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

A lot of guys use wood on the bottom. Torwel will do it for you when you buy a spreader from them. So will some other dealerships.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have been using 4 straps for years. Never had a problem. That is what my Downeaster came with installed from the dealer.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have been using 4 straps for years. Never had a problem. That is what my Downeaster came with installed from the dealer. Just look them over during your pre-storm check and you'll be fine.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Bolted right through the bed of my 2500HD. I never had luck with the straps. I never had a problem with bolting it down and a few holes in the bed doesnt bother me.


----------

